# Canadian print 54/67 7UP cookbook and float glass topper



## teamballsout (Jun 16, 2019)

Just a couple of weekend finds I thought I would share.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 16, 2019)

Those are nice!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice items!..  the cookbook is in nice shape too.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 17, 2019)

The float sounds like a great idea. Now I'll have to try that.


----------



## teamballsout (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks iggyworf and yes Canadacan they r pretty minty no water stains or folds only one little corner tear on the back page(ice cream float recipe)of the cookbook! WesternPA hear is the 7UP float recipe from the cookbook and a couple other wacky ones!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 17, 2019)

Oh man the recipies are great!...7up in milk ehh?.. 'mom!...more milk please!' lol


----------

